# Protection



## Flyboy (22 Sep 2017)

What protection do you all wear , I am looking at the bliss arg , they seem pretty good .


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2017)

I don't use protection anymore,.............................................. but when I did ......
..

.......


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2017)

I don't take any chances.


----------



## Sharky (22 Sep 2017)

Always wear gloves, but last time I fell, was still holding the bars when I hit the ground. Landed on my hip and serious injury. If there was anything that would protect me from that sort of fall, might consider when it gets near to freezing.


----------



## Welsh wheels (22 Sep 2017)




----------



## petek (22 Sep 2017)

Tin hat, jockstrap and clogs.
It was good enough for grandad and...


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2017)

Plus fours, bakers boy cloth cap, braces, and a packet of Players Navy Cut.

Sorry  On a serious note, 661 gear is pretty good. Huge range of soft and hard protection at varying prices.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2017)




----------



## Bazzer (22 Sep 2017)

Are you trying to keep your knees warm or protection in case of a fall?
If the cycle tights/leggings and cycle faster. If the latter IME my knees have suffered the leaast in a fall/crash. Testicles, shoulders, hips, hands and even my head, would all have appreciated being my knees in various incidents.


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 Sep 2017)

Kneepads if I'm going out to the local trail centre or planning a day's riding up on Dartmoor/Exmoor. 

The ones I have are pro-max hard shell ones. They're not the most comfy, and I haven't had cause to test they're effectiveness yet, but they feel pretty solid. Bought them after landing on my knees a few years ago and tearing the meniscus in the joint (sucky injury). Considered elbow pads after falling off another time and shredding my elbow but decided to ride like less of an eejit instead. Full fingered gloves all the time when off-road (and fingerless most of the time on-road). 

Here's a link to the ones I've got. I'd recommend them if you're on a tight budget, otherwise there are probably better, comfier options out there. 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli.....0.0.0....0.xfk9WCJ1bn0#imgrc=HDkXxe4crSNJwM:


----------



## Jody (23 Sep 2017)

Always been just a lid and gloves kind of guy. But now age is creeping in I have bought some knee pads for when we are getting a little more adventurous. Went with Dainese Trail Skinz and they are great. Almost forget you are wearing them.


----------



## Nigeyy (24 Sep 2017)

I find knee/shin pads are more important quality wise than elbow pads (not talking full on back protectors or similar!). I have some really good quality knee/shin pads (can't remember the brand, bought them about 7 years ago, see comment below) but make do with some elbow pads that are just OK.

The reason I use pads is because one day I came off going across some wet roots, and both of my knees slammed into a rock at about 15mph decelerating to 0mph in a flash (which I know doesn't sound that fast, but trust me, swing a sledgehammer at your knees at 15mph and you'll know about it). I couldn't even cycle out of the woods and had to hobble out with my bike. Almost threw up with the pain at the time, I'll never forget it. After that I swore when conditions were iffy, I wanted have some protective pads. To be honest I don't wear them all the time, just when it might be a bit wet or icy.


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Sep 2017)

Owwww! Yep, the mild discomfort of knee pads (even cheap ones like I wear) has gotta be worth it for when something like that inevitably eventually happens.


----------

